# Glidden vs Sherwin-Williams



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

lkstaack said:


> I was all set to purchase Glidden Premium Satin interior paint due to CR's review. However, I am considering Sherwin-Williams SuperPaint based upon what I have read at this site. I am willing to accept that SW is better than Glidden, but I would like to know why. The man at the SW counter was unable to articulate why, only that SW is better and has a life-time warranty (I don't know how any interior paint applied properly is going to fail, though).
> 
> CR reports that "This CR Best Buy scored excellent in most of our tests.Resistance to mildew and sticking are pluses. Hiding was impressive, though some visible roller marks also put it a notch below the best in this group." SuperPaint costs twice as much ($25 vs $50). So, what does it do better? Does it roll better?  hide better? Cover better?
> 
> I'm going to be painting over 20-year white satin paint on a high-walled living room that won't see much wear and tear with a light tan-ish color. I'm trying to avoid priming the existing surface, so that by itself would pay for a one-coat paint. SuperPaint costs twice as much...is it twice as good?


 S W SUPER PAINT ALL THE WAY...:yes:


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

lkstaack said:


> I was all set to purchase Glidden Premium Satin interior paint due to CR's review. However, I am considering Sherwin-Williams SuperPaint based upon what I have read at this site. I am willing to accept that SW is better than Glidden, but I would like to know why. The man at the SW counter was unable to articulate why, only that SW is better and has a life-time warranty (I don't know how any interior paint applied properly is going to fail, though).
> 
> CR reports that "This CR Best Buy scored excellent in most of our tests.Resistance to mildew and sticking are pluses. Hiding was impressive, though some visible roller marks also put it a notch below the best in this group." SuperPaint costs twice as much ($25 vs $50). So, what does it do better? Does it roll better? hide better? Cover better?
> 
> I'm going to be painting over 20-year white satin paint on a high-walled living room that won't see much wear and tear with a light tan-ish color. I'm trying to avoid priming the existing surface, so that by itself would pay for a one-coat paint. SuperPaint costs twice as much...is it twice as good?


It depends on what you're willing to spend. Consumer Reports claims to be testing for the most bang for your buck, but honestly, most people don't take CR very seriously.

If you know how to paint, the Glidden will be just fine. Of course, if you don't know how to paint, neither will end up looking very good.

A couple weeks ago, I helped one of my sons & his wife do a bunch of work in their dining/living room. Part of it was painting the ceilings and walls. They had bought all Glidden Paint, and both the ceiling and wall paint worked very well.

For most DIYers, medium-grade paint will match their abilities just fine. Also, interior paint doesn't face the brutal elements that exterior paint does. Remember that surface preparation, and application, are the majority of what makes for a good or bad paint job.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

here is what it all boils down to. You! what are willing to be happy with? My best advice is to buy a quart Super paint and the buy a quart of the Glidden you want to try. Then use both test them your self and go with what you like and maybe even your pocket book likes too. That is the best way to test covrage hiding the color your painting over. Then you know and your not out much money.


----------

